
NASA brings Voyager 2 fully back online - tomcdonnell
https://www.inverse.com/science/nasa-brings-voyager-2-fully-back-online-11.5-billion-miles-from-earth
======
HocusLocus
This is the furthest-away good news (11.5 billion miles) you will hear today.

If you think of human-kind as having an expanding sphere of influence, Voyager
1 and 2 represent its leading edge.

V1: 42 years, 5 months, 2 days elapsed, 13.8 billion miles.

V2: 42 years, 5 months, 15 days elapsed, 11.5 billion miles.

